# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  GPS Tracking System

## The Pathfinder

Pershendetje,

Bera nje kerkim te shkurter ne google dhe nuk pashe ndonje Shites qe e shet programin e tij te GPS.

Doja te dija sa kushton nje sistem GPS dhe pak a shume hapat qe duhen patur parasysh.

Ka ndokush ndonje GPS System gati per ta implementuar?

Ju faleminderit!

----------


## ArlingtonHTS

The Pathfinder, cfare tamam kerkon? Program per GPS, apo GPS , cfare lloji GPS do dhe ku jeton?

----------


## The Pathfinder

> The Pathfinder, cfare tamam kerkon? Program per GPS, apo GPS , cfare lloji GPS do dhe ku jeton?


Pershendetje. 
Une jetoj ne Tirane dhe nje kompani qe ofron sherbimin e makinave me qera do donte qe sistemi e GPS te makinave qe sot per sot e merr nga nje kompani sigurimi, ta kishte te sajen dhe te mos paguante tarife mujore. 

Ky sistem jepet nga kompanite qe u blen pajisjen e gps per makina?
Ndonje kompani/website ku mund te interesohem?

Ju faleminderit!

----------

